# Versatile 160 Bi Directional



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

One is coming up for auction locally.

Has anyone had any experience with them and what did you think? Thanks.

This isn't the one, but this is an image I found on-line.

3.9 cummins, 3 point hitch and PTO.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry, hear is the pic.


----------



## sbolli (Aug 4, 2007)

Well seeing the head inside the cab is never a good thing and they have electrical issues along with being underpowered.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

sbolli;1148200 said:


> Well seeing the head inside the cab is never a good thing and they have electrical issues along with being underpowered.


That photo was the best one I found on-line. It wasn't the actual machine.

The original motor on the one I was looking at had be upgraded to a 3.9 cummins. I've heard nothing but good things about that swap so I was interested in the machine.


----------



## sbolli (Aug 4, 2007)

The electrical issue is with the rotating seat and the controls associated with it.


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

Depends on how you are going to use it. Early ones were fairly simple, bit hard to work on because of the tightness of things. Are you wanting/needing the three point(s), and PTO's? Use our's everyday, newest version.
Think of it like a big SS. Operation costs tend to be higher, but will do things that other machines will not. Cost might be a question, think a few grand.


----------

